# understanding a P60



## kcc (18 Jun 2008)

Hopefully someone can clarify this for me.

A P60 form has 3 sections; (A)PAY (B)TAX (C)PRSI

(B)TAX says it's for the *total* tax deducted.  My question is, does this total amount in (B) include the PRSI amount in (C)?  Or is PRSI not considered as tax?

Same question another way: Is the net pay (A) - (B) or is the net pay (A) - ( (B) + (C) )?


thanks,
kcc


----------



## simplyjoe (18 Jun 2008)

The tax does not include PRSI. Net pay is Gross minus tax minus employees PRSI.


----------

